# Westminster vs. Heidelberg



## buggy

What are the differences between the Westminster Catechisms and the Heidelberg Catechism?


----------



## Scott1

You likely will get some answers perhaps to the nuanced differences, but it is important to remember that the Westminster Standards (Confession of Faith, Larger and Shorter Catechism) is basically the same theology as the Three Forms of Unity (3FU) which includes the Heidelberg Catechism, Belgic Confession and Canons of Dort.

Both sets of doctrine are concise summariesl and you will profit from reading them and studying their Scripture proofs.

(By the way, learning to spell them all correctly alone helps improve one's command of the language).


----------



## dannyhyde

The differences are those of emphasis (e.g., Heidelberg emphasizes public worship and spiritual rest on the Sabbath while the Westminster Catechisms focus on physical rest and the do's and dont's) as well as development in more refined language from the time of the Belgic/Heidelberg (1561/1563) to the Canons (1618–19) to the Westminster Standards (1646).

I have preached the Heidelberg several times and I have also preached through the Shorter and am currently preaching through the Larger Catechism. I have to say I love them all.


----------



## DMcFadden

I like truth whether it comes from a non-fiction source, a poem, an equation, or a beautifully flowing piece of prose.

The 3FU and the Westminster Standards are _true_. But, the tone and style is a bit different and Danny said. Personally, I love the richly devotional and direct language of the HC.



> *Question 1.*
> What is thy only comfort in life and death?
> *Answer*
> That I with body and soul, both in life and death, am not my own, but belong unto my faithful Saviour Jesus Christ; who, with his precious blood, has fully satisfied for all my sins, and delivered me from all the power of the devil; and so preserves me that without the will of my heavenly Father, not a hair can fall from my head; yea, that all things must be subservient to my salvation, and therefore, by his Holy Spirit, He also assures me of eternal life, and makes me sincerely willing and ready, henceforth, to live unto him. The Heidelberg Catechism.



Doesn't that just warm your heart?


----------



## Edward

For side by side comparison, I'd recommend "The Reformed Confessions Harmonized" by Joel Beeke and Sinclair Ferguson. 

Ramdomly Googled link here: Reformed Confessions Harmonized :: Creeds & Confessions :: Doctrine/Theology :: Monergism Books :: Reformed Books and Resources for Christians


----------



## A.J.

I remember Rev. Wes Bredenhof (Guido's brother) explaining in another thread that the Westminister Standards are more advanced than the Three Forms of Unity not as a matter of theological principle but as a matter of historical development. (Sorry, I can't remember exactly the thread where he said this.) Their contents thus are essentially one and the same. The difference, as Rev. Hyde points out, is on the emphasis.


----------



## TeachingTulip

A.J. said:


> I remember Rev. Wes Bredenhof (Guido's brother) explaining in another thread that the Westminister Standards are more advanced than the Three Forms of Unity not as a matter of theological principle but as a matter of historical development. (Sorry, I can't remember exactly the thread where he said this.) Their contents thus are essentially one and the same. The difference, as Rev. Hyde points out, is on the emphasis.



That being said, _and accepted without argument from this party_ . . . what is to be made of some who profess the Reformed faith, who hold to the 3 Forms of Unity, but who entirely reject the WCF (specifically in regards to the Sabbatical teachings of the WCF)?

Are they to be considered our brethren in the Reformed faith, or not?


----------



## beej6

As mentioned above there are differences in emphasis. This is Herman Hanko's paper comparing the WCF to the 3FU: A Comparison of the Westminster and the Reformed Confessions

I quote from the conclusion (I imagine he is speaking for the PRCA):

"It is our conviction that while the Westminster Confessions are clearly Presbyterian and while differences certainly exist between English Presbyterian theology and continental Reformed theology, these differences are certainly of such a kind that they are non-essential, that no barriers to true unity exist between those who hold to them in their doctrine and life and those who maintain the continental Confessions as their confessional basis, and that they stand solidly in the tradition of the Calvin Reformation."

To Ronda, I would say therefore that to accept the 3FU and to reject the WCF is to not understand either.


----------



## Scott1

TeachingTulip said:


> A.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember Rev. Wes Bredenhof (Guido's brother) explaining in another thread that the Westminister Standards are more advanced than the Three Forms of Unity not as a matter of theological principle but as a matter of historical development. (Sorry, I can't remember exactly the thread where he said this.) Their contents thus are essentially one and the same. The difference, as Rev. Hyde points out, is on the emphasis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, _and accepted without argument from this party_ . . . what is to be made of some who profess the Reformed faith, who hold to the 3 Forms of Unity, but who entirely reject the WCF (specifically in regards to the Sabbatical teachings of the WCF)?
> 
> Are they to be considered our brethren in the Reformed faith, or not?
Click to expand...

 
Absolutely yes. (though woefully ignorant of the Westminster Standards)


----------



## KaphLamedh

dannyhyde said:


> The differences are those of emphasis (e.g., Heidelberg emphasizes public worship and spiritual rest on the Sabbath while the Westminster Catechisms focus on physical rest and the do's and dont's) as well as development in more refined language from the time of the Belgic/Heidelberg (1561/1563) to the Canons (1618–19) to the Westminster Standards (1646).
> 
> I have preached the Heidelberg several times and I have also preached through the Shorter and am currently preaching through the Larger Catechism. I have to say I love them all.


 

Is there differences that which church has what confession books. I mean do reformed baptists and presbyterians have different confessions for example?
Sorry that I don´t know so much about these as I have just get know the reformation theology for short time.


----------



## lynnie

BJ, thanks for the very helpful link.

KL- every week in my PCA ( Presbyterian) church, in between the singing and bible reading and prayer, at one point everybody reads aloud together one paragraph from a confession, or a creed. There is no distinction made at all and the HC and WCF appear to be regarded equally. (Don't know how others see it.)


----------



## A.J.

TeachingTulip said:


> That being said, _and accepted without argument from this party_ . . . what is to be made of some who profess the Reformed faith, who hold to the 3 Forms of Unity, but who entirely reject the WCF (specifically in regards to the Sabbatical teachings of the WCF)?
> 
> Are they to be considered our brethren in the Reformed faith, or not?



Such people are obviously misguided. They need to know and understand that they are misunderstanding the true and historic teaching of the 3FU. In another thread, Rev. Hyde posted the following information: 



> After the international delegates returned home, the Synod The Synod of Dort (1618–19) dealt with many practical issues facing the Dutch Reformed churches. In its 164th session on May 17, 1619, the Synod issued the following doctrinal deliverance concerning the fourth Commandment:
> 
> 1. There is in the fourth commandment of the divine law a ceremonial and a moral element.
> 
> 2. The ceremonial element is the rest of the seventh day after creation, and the strict observance of that day imposed especially on the Jewish people.
> 
> 3. The moral element consists in the fact that a certain definite day is set aside for worship and so much rest as is needful for worship and hallowed meditation.
> 
> 4. The Sabbath of the Jews having been abolished, the day of the Lord must be solemnly hallowed by Christians.
> 
> 5. Since the times of the apostles this day has always been observed by the old catholic church.
> 
> 6. *This day must be so consecrated to worship that on that day we rest from all servile works, except those which charity and present necessity require; and also from all such recreations as interfere with worship.* [emphasis mine: Albert]
> 
> _[Cited in Howard B. Spaan, Christian Reformed Church Government (Grand Rapids: Kregel Publications, 1968), 208.]_


----------

